# new 90 gallon :)



## malawi_love (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok so I have heavily overstocked my 25 gallon tank for the past 6 months knowing I was getting a bigger tank. Well the time is almost here. In less than 30 days I will have a 90 gallon. 
Now getting this tank setup for them. I planned on removing all their water from the tank and placing it in the new tank but is this enough to not start a cycle again? Should I just fill half of the tank and run it like that and add new water each week like a reverse water change till I have a full tank?
I don't want to lose fish because I'm doing something good for them haha.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

the water carries very little of the cycling bacteria found in a cycled tank so you can put all of your old water in the new tank and top it off with saltwater until the proper maximum water line(i marked mine with a marker) is reached. Your tank will cycle again no matter what you do because you will be stirring up alot of stuff but the more established rock you have, the faster it will cycle. 

You should take pics of your setup as you go  I like watching tanks get built from the ground up.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

when you change over use the same filter, alot of your good bacteria is in the filter media you need, just keep it wet when changing over it will help, if you have any decerations in the old tank, place them in the new tank as well that will help some as well


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah, your filter shouldn't be cleaned when moving.


----------

